
Cosmopolitan Cocktail - lermontov
https://newcriterion.com/issues/2020/1/cosmopolitan-cocktail
======
klodolph
1.5oz (45mL) vodka, 0.5oz (15mL) triple sec (Cointreau, dry curaçao,
whatever), 1.0oz (30mL) cranberry juice, 0.5 (15mL, about one lime) lime
juice. Shake with ice, serve in chilled cocktail glass, and garnish with lime
wheel.

It should be pink and slightly cloudy, not completely clear. Use pure
cranberry juice instead of “cranberry juice cocktail”—which is really more
like an apple juice with cranberries added to it, rather than straight
cranberry juice. If you are not used to real cranberry juice, you may be
pleasantly surprised—or you may completely hate it. Real cranberry juice is
often sold in glass jars and requires shaking before you pour.

Experiment with the amount of cranberry juice, lime juice, and triple sec to
adjust taste. The triple sec is sweet and offsets the tartness of the
cranberry juice and lime juice. I prefer a more tart version, so I use more
lime juice.

~~~
leetcrew
as far as I can tell, this article doesn't actually have anything to do with
the drink.

as an aside, I do like a good cosmo, but it's not technically a cocktail
anyway.

~~~
bmohlenhoff
Er, what? It is an IBA official cocktail.

~~~
leetcrew
I understand most people use "cocktail" to be roughly synonymous with "mixed
drink". but technically, cocktails are supposed to have liquor, sugar, and
bitters (or ingredients that fill those roles). a cosmo has no bitters or
similar ingredient. it's a highball.

~~~
adwf
I was taught that the only "strong" rule about cocktails was that it had 3+
ingredients. Every other rule (like sweet + bitter) has notable exceptions,
ie. drinks like the cosmo substitute a citrus for the bitters.

Plus, the whole sweet cocktail thing was a more modern invention of the
prohibition era to cover up the taste of harsh spirits. Plenty of older
cocktails around.

EDIT: It kinda feels like the rule about email address parsing. The only good
rule is that it has an @ symbol.

